# Uhoh.. too much internetting...lol



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Rofl....

So my right arm has been -killing- me lately and I thought it was just because I was sleeping on it wrong or too much nerding out online. ha.

I finally got my bum to the doctors today and I have tendonitits! (sp?) LOL never had that before and boy does it stink!!

So.. till it gets better my time is limited online. Just a heads up!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

tendinitis or carpel tunnel?

it sucks either way  sorry you have to contain yourself from us hehe


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

nope, not exactly carpel tunnel. The tendon in my arm thats all sore runs all the way up but i can still move my wrist around pretty well. 

Feels just fine today ^^


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Eeesssh! Glad to hear it is okay today.  That stinks!


----------

